# Do you use chicken jerky treats? A WARNING ....



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If you use chicken jerky treats, please double check and throw them out if they are made in China. There have been lots of dogs getting sick, going into kidney failure, etc. This has been happening over time (since 2007) and the vets are just starting to link these chicken jerky treats with this syndrome of illness/death.

There are many brands which are sold in pet stores (Petsmart and Petco) that ARE made in China. Please read your labels.

Jerky treats for dogs still suspected in illness - VIN


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't but thanks for the warning,even the toys made in china can carry lead in them.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the warning! I used to use them, but everytime Gracie ate one, she would throw up, so I just got rid of them altogether. Not sure what brand I had or where they were made - this has been some time back.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I don't feed anything unless its made in US. FYI only treats my chis get are sweet potato fries and that is very sparingly. Gotta keep miss leila trim ya know!  lol


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

NO we do not use them.But thanks for the warning.


----------

